# hows my luck



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

so siamese mum threw her litter of 12...... my horrid luck being as it is only 3 of the 12 are doe's grrrr


----------



## Nikorusama (Feb 8, 2011)

Will you be selling any of your does? I'm looking for a Siamese doe to complete my trio. Could you pm me if you are.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

sorry not from this litter, i'll not be selling any mice for around 5 to 6 months while i get my numbers up.


----------



## Nikorusama (Feb 8, 2011)

ah, thanks anyway  Could you reccomend someone who breeds siamese? Im hoping to find one for around 12th March.


----------

